

Show HN: My Weekend Project - DailyTopPhotos - EwanG
http://dailytopphotos.tumblr.com/

======
EwanG
Three questions I am hoping to get some input on:

1 - Do you prefer just the photos, or would you like to also see stories by
the photographers about the photo (I've done a couple like that which you'll
see if you scroll)?

2 - Would you be interested in tips and techniques as well?

3 - Any other comments?

